# Best place to purchase large Chacoans???



## snibborsirk (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all. Just getting back into the tegu game after 12 years of being out. Last tegu I had was a beautiful male high white Chacoan from Ron St Pierre. I'm looking to get another high white Chacoan male baby/juvenile but have no idea who to buy from these days since I haven't kept up with the industry since getting married and having kids. I'm def wanting a baby/juvenile from a larger or "extreme" bloodline if at all possible. Is there one or more reputable breeders offering these currently? Thanks in advance for everyone's input. I'm truly excited to get a new young tegu that me and my kids can enjoy for the next several years!


----------



## N8bub (Aug 15, 2015)

Laura Roberts at your tegu.com has some of the st. Pierre gu's still. She's a moderator here on the forum ( laurafl) also try ty park he's the biggest name in tegus anymore. He has beautiful gu's bnw, chacoan, red, and blues. Hector habitat.com he has pretty gu's too a little more focus on blues however he does produce some chacoans. I got my 1/2 blue 1/2 chacoan from him and am very pleased. Hope that helps.


----------

